# Ultra 585 fender options?



## wpod (Jul 15, 2012)

I've built up my Look Ultra 585, which I am loving so far here in the PNW fall weather. 










The weather has now turned slimy, so positioning myself for fender options for use with the 25 & 28 Conti 4Season clinchers I'm running. With no experience running fenders am wondering if anyone might have some insight to share about implementing/mounting/using fenders on their Look frames? 

Thx for any insight.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'd be reluctant to mount fenders on such a nice frame, but if you must, there's the type that attach with rubber ties to the seat stays. There's at least a couple of brands but I can't recall now.

You should wrap the stay with electrical tape where the fender mounts to prevent marring.

They can take a while to get properly spaced and centered, but they fit fairly closely and if you don't take the time there will be annoying rubbing.

My experience riding through the worst of Toronto weather, was that the front fender was a waste of time. The water would just spray to the side and my feet would end up just as wet as if it wasn't there.

edit. this is one of the brands I have used Amazon.com : SKS Raceblade Fender Set Carbon, Race 28in/700cc x 18/23 : Bike Fenders : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree. I hate to see you put fenders on that bike, but if you must, I would NOT use race blades. 

I would contact your local shop and have some made. A buddy of mine had some made for his Time Instinct and they are slick. 
I don't know where you are in the PNW, but here in Portland, River City Bikes or Western Bike Works can hook you up with a more stable option that won't rub your frame and move around and rattle. 
RCB Reacharound Fender Brackets : River City Bicycles


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

*595 with fenders*

I love my "mulet" winter bike, fenders don't destroy the Look, nor the ride. On the contrary, its gives you a chance to ride whatever the weather turns to be and remain sort of dry......


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> I love my "mulet" winter bike, fenders don't destroy the Look, nor the ride. On the contrary, its gives you a chance to ride whatever the weather turns to be and remain sort of dry......


I'm glad you've had good luck with yours. 
I used them and they started marring the clear coat where they attach to the frame. I hope your at least putting some "tape" or something where they connect.


----------

